
Nintendo’s mistake led to the creation of the Sony Playstation - new_guy
https://nationalpost.com/entertainment/how-nintendos-massive-mistake-led-to-the-creation-of-the-sony-playstation-25-years-ago
======
shaneprrlt
> Some have suggested that this may be chalked up to cultural differences and
> Japanese contract law that no one at Nintendo felt obligated to inform Sony
> of their decision to renege.

HOLY. How this didn't end with a massive lawsuit on either side completely
astounds me. Imagine if these were US companies with our time-honored culture
of litigiousness.

